# how large of a tank do I need to have sharks?



## Dymo (Aug 17, 2010)

As some of you know, I'm starting up a fish tank again after several years, and have been looking at several used tanks from 30-50G. I used to have a shark and they are by far my favourite kind fish. My question is, how many sharks can I have in a 30G tank, 40G tank and so on?


----------



## Brittrugger (May 30, 2010)

Depends on the type of shark but most sharks require a minimum of atleast 70 G. 

Go for the largest tank you can get/afford/have room for, increases your options for fish and is easier maintanance


----------



## Dymo (Aug 17, 2010)

Brittrugger said:


> Depends on the type of shark but most sharks require a minimum of atleast 70 G.
> 
> Go for the largest tank you can get/afford/have room for, increases your options for fish and is easier maintanance


Ok, if I did have a 70G though would I only be able to have 1 shark, or multiple sharks?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Depending on the shark, balas need a school and with them I would go for at least a 100 gal. Rainbow or redtail shark, can go in a 55, but best to only keep 1 as they don't get along with each other.


----------



## Dymo (Aug 17, 2010)

susankat said:


> Depending on the shark, balas need a school and with them I would go for at least a 100 gal. Rainbow or redtail shark, can go in a 55, but best to only keep 1 as they don't get along with each other.


Ok, 70G is the largest tank size I can get so I may settle for 1 rainbow shark and several other species or scrap the idea entirely and look into piranhas. Thanks,

Tanner


----------

